# Iconic Model Train Shop in South Jersey



## PRR 60 (Nov 19, 2012)

This article from the _Haddonfield-Haddon Township Patch_ is about Sattler's Trains and Hobbies located in Westmont NJ (just southeast of Philadelphia). It is a throwback to the hobby shops of the 1950's - a local treasure.



> *At Westmont Landmark Hobby Shop: No Planes, No Cars, Just Trains*
> A visit to Sattler's train shop, a fixture on Haddon Avenue since 1954, is both a step back in time and a glimpse of what's new.
> 
> For model railroaders, it's an essential stop for new trade magazines, new train cars or engines or accessories for platforms. For guys who just like to hang out and talk train, it's a cozy spot with lots of easy banter.


The full story, with pictures, is HERE.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 20, 2012)

Reminds me of my favorite hobby shop as a kid... Nicholas Smith's in Bromall on Route 3. The whole second floor is trains. My Dad and I were in there once a month!


----------



## benjibear (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice article on surviving train shop. The model train shop and even hobby shops that carry trains, slot cars, models, etc. are becoming exinct. My dad's shop is one of them. It had it's route by an other owner in the 1950s, purchased by my dad in 1963, and closed in 2011 after my dad had some health problems. Hearing my dad talk, I could tell the bussiness has changed. Even in my lifetime (I am 37), I have seen it changes.


----------



## cirdan (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this story. It's a bit out of my way but it's comforting to think that this type of shop still survives.

There were several around my way when I was a kid and often came to drool over ths stuff. Unfortunately I didn't have the money to buy very much, and when I did it was mostly the cheaper stuff.

Now that I'm better off and could spend more those shops are all gone.


----------



## bill (Dec 18, 2014)

benjibear said:


> Nice article on surviving train shop. The model train shop and even hobby shops that carry trains, slot cars, models, etc. are becoming exinct. My dad's shop is one of them. It had it's route by an other owner in the 1950s, purchased by my dad in 1963, and closed in 2011 after my dad had some health problems. Hearing my dad talk, I could tell the bussiness has changed. Even in my lifetime (I am 37), I have seen it changes.


hello, i read on sattlers that you have been going there forever. my husband grandfather went to the same store. Im looking for any info on my grandfather bill peyreferry. his grandfather was the godfather of railroading in this country. he lived in audobon. do you belong to the collingswood railroad club? he founded h.o. magazine also. did you know him? the reason i am reaching out to you is, his entire basement was a train set. he passed away and his grandmother suffered from dementia. ANd im trying to find out what happened to the train display monument he had in his basement. ANy help would be appreciated.

bill and pam horan

pammyandbill[at]hotmail (which we all know ends in .com)

(Admin note: Made a slight adjustment to make the email a bit trickier to harvest in the event that a spambot decides to comb the site. Those who want to contact the guest should be capable of doing so without much difficulty, but an automated spambot...not so much. -Anderson)


----------

